# Blepharopsis mendica



## ThorEH (Nov 8, 2007)

On of the new boys (and girls) in the house...


----------



## Kruszakus (Nov 8, 2007)

Just cute!


----------



## Malnra (Nov 8, 2007)

That thar is one nice lookin' bug


----------



## asdsdf (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow, what a nice white!


----------



## spawn (Nov 9, 2007)

Thor, how big are these guys full grown male/female?


----------



## ThorEH (Nov 9, 2007)

The full grown male/femal should stop at about 6/7 cm


----------



## ThorEH (Nov 11, 2007)

A new pic taken yesterday..


----------



## ThorEH (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## Mantida (Nov 18, 2007)

ThorEH said:


>


That's a really nice picture.  

I ordered two B. mendica from Nick and they had died upon arrival. They were pretty cool. I hope I can raise some of them in the future.


----------



## ThorEH (Jan 5, 2008)

And here is my B.mendica male at subadult


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 5, 2008)

Beautiful pic ThorEH!  looks like he is going to molt into adult soon too. Best of luck.


----------



## ThorEH (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed Yen - he ate yesterday.. Will try to feed them tomorrow, If he hasn't already molted - I'm really excited about gettin these two into adulthood.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 5, 2008)

Amazing pics, i want these so badly  ...


----------



## Kruszakus (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh yeah - they are cool! The funny side is that they are tiny as 1st instar nymphs - but as they grow, they become quite impressive - sizewise I mean.

Ferocious when dealing with prey, but quite placid towards each other - I still keep mine communaly - no hostility whatsoever.


----------



## ThorEH (Jan 7, 2008)

And last night the male moulted into adulthood - now it hanging to dry  

New photos will come tomorrow (and one of my Gongylus also moulted to L5, so photos of that will also come )


----------



## ThorEH (Jan 8, 2008)

And finally, here are the pictures !

The antennas are just amazing !


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrate! NIce pic and cool looking antenna, looks very similar to moth antenna  

I have some hatch out too, each is probably the size of your adult male's eye :lol:


----------



## Kruszakus (Jan 9, 2008)

Is this some kind of magic? Seriously! On the same day I bought nymphs I had a chance to see an adult pair - the female was huge! Just how do they grow from 4 mm to 2.5 inches?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 10, 2008)

Amazing pics as useral, starting to think these arent in crappy old England after all


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 10, 2008)

i have an ooth from ian coming..woooooooooooooooo


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 10, 2008)

Bugger, you`ve got some before me!

Lol, i want to get some nymphs though, ooth are to expensive for me, hay are you going to the BTS in may Scott?


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 10, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Bugger, you`ve got some before me!Lol, i want to get some nymphs though, ooth are to expensive for me, hay are you going to the BTS in may Scott?


yes..i want to go there and sale some stock..do u know how i go about getting a stall? there.have u got a link to a web page about the event?


----------



## chun (Jan 10, 2008)

i've got 3 Blepharopsis mendica oothecae at the moment, will give you guys a shout when it hatches


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 10, 2008)

chun said:


> i've got 3 Blepharopsis mendica oothecae at the moment, will give you guys a shout when it hatches


yes..please do..


----------



## Kruszakus (Jan 10, 2008)

Just paid a visit to my friend - both her females mismoulted, which desulted in deformation of their wings. Plus, both males died before mating...

Couldn't be worse...


----------



## chun (Jan 10, 2008)

Kruszakus said:


> Just paid a visit to my friend - both her females mismoulted, which desulted in deformation of their wings. Plus, both males died before mating...Couldn't be worse...


Dang, that's a shame. Does your mate have another male? i could do with one right now (last one died)


----------



## ThorEH (Jan 10, 2008)

Dont you guys have MSN or PM ??


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 10, 2008)

sorry for messing up your thread..


----------



## Kruszakus (Jan 10, 2008)

Nah - these two were her last ones, so a great shame all the way - and of course it would be inappropriate to sell the females with deformed wings, which render them almost impossible for a male to mount...

So - poo happens :mellow: 

Well, but I still have mine, and they are sweet! I wish I had a good camera, because today they were practicing acrobatics - and they made a mantid pyramid! One was hanging from the mesh screen, and then one jumped on it! Then the encumbered Blepharopsis jumped on another's back - hehehe, that was quite a feat for 5th instar! Surprisingly - there is less and less hostility between them with each passing day - they stopped having fights, they do not display threat pose - nothing, just pure peace.

Maybe thats because I keep them in a pot, our English teacher said that the pot can make people lucid and serene - maye the same happened to them?


----------

